# Another Year Another Cycyle



## Missing1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I am preparing for my third ICSI cycle in the new year. The good thing is that I am feeling so much better than I did following my last cycle. Just waiting until after Christmas to start again.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hiya

Glad to hear you are feeling positive.  Lots of luck with your tx.

Sally


----------



## Missing1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks,
I have even surprised myself with the positive attitude. I started the first cycle really positive and confident and had a positive test and misscarried at 8 wks. The second cycle was horrible and it really drained me emotionally. I finished cycle two feeling really negative and feed up. 

I have been trying acupuncture as stress relief and it is working...I am in shock. I am totally ready for the next cycle. Until the drugs hit my system ( ha ha)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry to hear of your lose

im having 3rd cycle too in the new year.

im also having acpuncture

some more drugs too i will be taken clexane and steriods, i can't wait to start, got to go to clinic for fsh test as my last one was high ish


----------



## Missing1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Finger crossed for us all in the new year.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how did you last 2 cycle go egg /embryo wise?


----------



## Missing1 (Oct 1, 2007)

During the first cycle I had 10 eggs and millions of very small eggs as I over stimulated like crazy. The second cycle, they were cautious regarding my dosage and I only had 4 eggs. For the new cycle the dosage has been increased a bit. Let's hope it works. We did, however, have loads of fragmentation in the actual embryos.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had 6 first go, all fertilised and 12 2nd time 10 fertilied

have you got a start date yet?

im due on on friday so will be due to start dr on day 21


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara

I remember before you posted a list of questions for follow up (well i think it was you ??)  

Any idea where I can find them hun

Thanks

Andy    xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115842.0

here they are hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Cheers Kara

Hope your feeling ok x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Lots of luck hun, lets hope 2008 is your year  

I'm hoping to have my 4th go in the 2nd part of next year, so lets hope it's a lucky year for us both.  

Lots of love Angie xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Angie,

Lets hope it will be a lucky board for us all in 2008, we deserve it each and everyone of us xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

angie

good luck, you having tx at ivf wales?

im ok just waiting for af to arrive


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm sorry popsi your egg didn't fertilize


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi

I know its pretty tough isnt it dont think its any easier if they dont fertilise or it BFN at end of 2WW really, its our dreams shattered either way.

But we have decided we are gonna try again got follow up on 12th Feb so will start another cycle then, as we feel we have not fully given it a go as there were no embies to put back.

How are things with you, 


Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Andrea,

I haven't been on here for a few days ... sorry for not being here for support.

Will next time be your NHS go?

Got dragged around shopping today by DH but I finished mine ages ago as I planned it all in advance for the treatment.

Hope you're coping ok

Andrea x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andrea

No last one was NHS go, this one we funding ourselves, expensive but who cares hey lol

I have not had much shopping yet really, DH and I went to swansea on Friday as he thought it would do me good to get out as should have been ET, and as usual he was right (but dont tell him that LOL) and had a nice few hours and lunch out, but shattered then!

I think 2008 will be our year Andrea x its a lucky year for a lucky name 

Do you have dates yet

Andrea xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Andrea,

No dates yet, awaiting AF, hope it don't come 'til Fri or I'll prob miss Jan DR as my tx schedule is already booked.

Here's hoping for a lucky 2008 for us all.

Andrea x


----------

